# Xorg - Bildschirm(auswahl)probleme

## RealBluescreen

Mein x-server hatte längere Zeit Probleme, die ich nicht verstand: 

Der Prozessor arbeitete, aber der Bildschirm blieb schwarz. Die Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+Backspace änderte daran nichts.

Es handelt sich um einen Laptop mit VGA-Ausgang, an den ich schließlich mal meinen Bildschirm geschlossen habe. Die Autoerkennung für die xorg.conf trug dann den Namen meines LG-Bildschirm am VGA-Ausgang ein, und siehe da, Xorg wurde an diesem Bildschirm angezeigt.

Wie kriege ich jetzt aber das Bild auf den Laptop Bildschirm? Braucht ihr die xorg.conf?

Es handelt sich um einen Amilo-Laptop mit Pentium 4, 512MB RAM & Intel Brookdale Grafikkarte.

Grüße!

----------

## markusk21

Umschalten auf Konsole geht? (Strg-Alt-F1)

Die xorg.conf wäre sicher interessant.

Aber auch die /var/log/Xorg.0.log

oder die meldungen von startx

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Umschalten auf Konsole geht? (Strg-Alt-F1)

 

Ja - aber die Bildschirmausgabe bleibt auf dem angeschlossenen Bildschirm - der Laptop Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Die xorg.conf wäre sicher interessant.

 

->

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Aber auch die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> oder die meldungen von startx

 Ich versteh nicht ganz wieso, es liegt ja eigentlich kein Fehler vor. Aber ich kann mal schaun...

----------

## 69719

Mit xrandr kannst du die verschiedenen Modies einstellen.

----------

## RealBluescreen

xrandr -> "No displays found" -.-

----------

